# HELP!! Problem with power steering belt



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

I am replacing all three belts on my 93 Sentra (1.6). I am having problems with the belt for the power steering (the middle belt). The manual says to loosen the lock nut on the power steering unit and then loosen the tention adjuster. When I do that I cannot move the power steering unit forward to loosen the tention on the belt. Has anyone else had this problem. I have been working on this for hours and can make any sense of it. HELP!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes it is a mother. You have to also loosen the pivot point bolts on both sides of the pump. That is to say the bolts that go through the pump body.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Are those the two bolts located at the back of the pump?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Alot! I loosened the pivot bolts and everything else went smooth.


----------



## Duffio93XE (Sep 19, 2006)

WHERE ARE THESE PIVOT BOLTS???


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

YEAH, WHERE ARE THESE PIVOT BOLTS??? 
since there are so many posts concerning the the same issue,it seems like someone would create a detailed walkthrough with pix.
Or atleast pix of the pivot points.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One is at the bottom of the pump and you have to go through one of the holes in the PS pump pulley to get to it (you may have to turn it to line up). The top one is on the back side of the pump. Loosen the nut and then go to the adjustment bolt and loosen it to creat the slack.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

*B13's Hidden Power Steering Bolts*

My God your serious aren't you ?
Well you let me tell you something,thats the crazyest thing I ever heard of.
No wonder theres so many post asking for help with "Power Stering Belts".
Heaven forbid you throw a Altenator Belt(Like I did) cause then you'll have to remove the PS Belt just to get to it.
Why in the world would they have designed such a mess ?

I've seen post that say to loosen the lock nut & back the tensioner all the out & others say to tighten it all the way in. One post mentioned *"Other bolts to losen"* but it never said where they were located.
Then I found this 100 year old thread calling em "Pivot Points" & thats when I posted,but in a purely cynical way. Then I went outside & got started.

I spent hours trying to locate these bolts & after loosening everything that I thought pertaned to it,I finally just clicked my key & guided the belt off that way. I saw the bolt you described & I even went as far as trying to get my wratchet in there,but I had no swivel handy,so I just Clicked it off.

Well thanks for the info,I got er done & without loosening the pivot points,but I knew I was missing a step.
It would have been nice to of had a walk-through with pix & all.
Thanx again.
Xxx.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's even tougher on a VQ-series Maxima! If you have a shop with a lift and the tools to do it, it's not so bad after you've done it for a few times. But if you don't and it's your first time, it can be a real S.O.B.! If the original belt is on and you stick with a Nissan belt to replace it, sometimes you can just get by with cutting the old one off and running the new one on by wrapping it around the crank pulley and as much as you can on the PS pulley, then turning the crank clockwise to run the belt around and onto the PS pulley.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah Your rite,but I didn't wanna cut the belt cause it's still good & cost $22. @ Autozone(but I sure thought about it). Anyway,I got the P-S Belt off & back on without finding the pivot bolt,so it can be done. But this was my first B13 P-S Belt R&R & it was a bit of a bitch,because I keept looking for that damn pivot point. I finally gave up looking & just did it.


"_I backed the lock-nut & tensioner out as far as I could & I finally saw a lil slack,so I wedged a screwdriver under the belt & started prying & turning the crank clockwise _".


Look "I'll admit, I'm not the best Googeler out there,but I know how to search & I did". But obviously I used the wrong keywords. Anyhow,after searching both the SR20forums & Nissanforums I found very little to guide me in the rite direction. 
Now there might be a guide somewhere,but I never found it & theres alota B13's out there.
Once again I thank you very much.


----------

